
Fatality Forces Tesla to Face Its Limits - rchoate
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/07/02/business/a-fatality-forces-tesla-to-confront-its-limits.html?referer=
======
alexc05
I've read the article twice now and am still not sure I can see any reference
to the fact that witnesses on the scene have reported that a portable DVD
player was showing Harry Potter immediately after the accident.

[https://amp.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jul/01/tesla-
dri...](https://amp.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jul/01/tesla-driver-
killed-autopilot-self-driving-car-harry-potter)

Every other article I read on Tesla's "self driving" feature is that this is
an assistant to driving and not a replacement for driving.

How many auto fatalities happened worldwide yesterday in cars that were _NOT_
a Tesla?

How many in the past week, month?

There is something that makes Tesla accidents news while other automakers go
unnoticed for the same.

